# First Year Bee Keeper from Central New York



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

Welcome, Ed.


----------



## CNYBeeMan (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks David


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

Welcome. Never heard of that book, I'll check it out. I find lots of how-to information about raising the bees but not much on the business side of things.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ed!


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

if you haven't already found it here is the syracuse bee club, they meet 2nd wed of the month at the fayetteville library, if you go to the end of the messages it gives you a way to get your email address on the mailing list. welcome

http://syracusebeekeepers.com/


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome, Ed!

Keep in mind that some organic-approved pest treatments are _really_ bad news for honeybees. Carefully used they can be OK, but just being on an organic farm doesn't mean your bees are safe from pesticide issues. 

Several active NY beekeepers on here. I am in eastern NY, north of Albany.

Enjambres


----------



## CNYBeeMan (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks Mike!
I took your advice and attended the meeting at Fayetteville Free Library tonight. I really enjoyed it and am looking forward to attending monthly. I believe I can learn a lot from everyone there.

Ed


----------



## CNYBeeMan (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks Enjambres!

I know what you mean. I found out the hard way that farms around the organic farm still use pesticides when I found a pile of dead bees in front of several of my hives. It didn't kill the hives but slowed them down a bit for a while.

Ed


----------



## CNYBeeMan (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

